# NABBA WALES



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone entering or spectating?

I will be spectating... taking my son...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Ill be there mate, look forward to catching up with you. Its gonna be an awesome show this year as is every year!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunatly i cant make this show as i was asked to Judge but i will be there on the judging table next year, it was a great show last year i expect the same this year.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I will keep my eye out for you Dean....not that I could miss you ya monster.

Yeah Paul it was a great show last year... looking forward to this one..


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Well i will be there Judging again this year, spoke to Mike R today and all the seats in the main hall are sold out!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I shall be competing 

sorry for my absence gents havent been online other than my phone for a few months


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> I shall be competing
> 
> sorry for my absence gents havent been online other than my phone for a few months


Hows your prep been Johnny?? how you feeling about the show?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

good mate i think, coming in a lot bigger, 15lb up since my september win infact with better condition


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> good mate i think, coming in a lot bigger, 15lb up since my september win infact with better condition


Looking forward to seeing what you bring to the stage... all the best with it mate.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello all, yes everything is going well for the show, entries looking very good in all classes, just trying to finalise guest stars and the last bits and bobs then on to all the paperwork, anyone competing that havnt put entry forms in please do over the next week or so, this helps me finish paperwork before the day so that on the day im free to deal with competitors needs.Tickets are going very well there are still some left downstairs but not many, other than those that may come back from clubs. We have plenty of balcony tickets tho as its a big venue but these have also started to sell. will try keep you all up to date over the next couple weeks.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,

just a quick update, since my last post wednesday i have recieved another 9 entries that takes us to over 40 so far. I know there are definately more entries to come in so i think everyone is in for a really good show.


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

im entering newish pics on last page

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161042-big-c-road-nabba-wales-2012-a.html


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,

just another quick update, we are up to 53 competitors now i think thats fantastic, i do know that there are still a few to come in so im confident that we will have around 60 competitors on the day.Many thanks to all competitors for your support. If anyone got any questions about the show please dont hesitate to drop me a line or give me a call.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well guys just 4 days to go and im well excited,what a fantastic show this is going to be, a bit of a head ache for me but we have just passed the 60 mark on competitors, all the very best to all competing.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Hoping to get to this one myself


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

67 entries now in and some fantastic line-ups, as we give trophies to every single competitor i had to rush out yesterday and order another 20, many thanks to mark at fox,s trophies for getting them out to me. im glad to say they arrived today. Any competitors reading this please be there for booking in between 11.45 and 12.30. judging starts at 1.00pm. Although tickets have gone very well it is a big venue and there will be tickets available at the door. Anyone on here that is going please come over and say hello.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

good morning eveyone, today is the day weather is fine,67 competitors and a fantastic venue, if you want to see one of the top bodybuilding shows in wales then get yourselves down to the memorial hall in barry. TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE ON THE DOOR. All the very best to all competing and see you all there.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

That's fantastic do you know how many have registered for the novice so far


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

What a show! Massive well done to Mike (fit1) for organising such an awesome day. The standard in every class off the scale i thought. Darran Poole, class 4 i thought was outstanding best ive seen him, saying that Rod Knight and Justin Trollope all amazing and all front runners for the Britain imo cant wait to see how the welsh do in southport now!!!


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

hi silver back realy wanted to talk to you on sat but was so nervous and star stuck i just didnt know what to say lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

big louie said:


> hi silver back realy wanted to talk to you on sat but was so nervous and star stuck i just didnt know what to say lol


Star struck by me! ha ha thanks mate what a compliment :thumb: Mate i gotta say your an absolute beast a bit of fine tuning and you will be a force to be reckoned with, fantastic physique! wish you had said hi though mate its always great meeting new people, well done mate you looked amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

thank u butty i was realy impressed with u on stage i thought u give justin a hell of a run for his money i realy couldnt call it between u both.got a little lost with my diet n didnt stick to 1 persons advice but i know for nxt year to get a proper diet set out.think ian realy deserved it he looked awesome fair play.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

big louie said:


> thank u butty i was realy impressed with u on stage i thought u give justin a hell of a run for his money i realy couldnt call it between u both.got a little lost with my diet n didnt stick to 1 persons advice but i know for nxt year to get a proper diet set out.think ian realy deserved it he looked awesome fair play.


Thanks mate i really appreciate that, no shame being beaten by Justin im over the moon to be honest with being runner up. If you need any help with your next prep let me know, i predict big things from you!!!


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

well done to all competeters , really good quality , roll on next year


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

thank u silver back thinking of trying some gh this year and payin more attention to my legs and doin sum more cardio in the bulking stage


----------



## IC (Jan 4, 2009)

big louie said:


> think ian realy deserved it he looked awesome fair play.


Mate you're a true gent and should be very proud with the package you brought.


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

thank u champ i got no shame in placing 2nd to you, got be fair you looking amazing


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Both looked fantastic! See you both at the Brits?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope they both go to the brits they are the best first timers ive ever seen!!


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

hey silver back ment to ask r me n ian allowed to enter the novice class next year or have we gotta enter our height classes as we placed top 2 ?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

big louie said:


> hey silver back ment to ask r me n ian allowed to enter the novice class next year or have we gotta enter our height classes as we placed top 2 ?


Im not sure as a first timer mate you may be able to do the novice but your both easily good enough to do your height classes anyway


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

big silver back said:


> Im not sure as a first timer mate you may be able to do the novice but your both easily good enough to do your height classes anyway


thanks for the vote of confidence but i stood nxt to rod knight while he was waiting to go 4 the overall n he made me look like a little boy lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

So gutted I had to miss this show due to un-expected work commitments.

Any pics? and results info???


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to all the competitors for supporting the show, you all looked fantastic the standard through every class was the best i have seen and weather you came first or not each and everyone of you did yourselves and your family and friends proud and i hope you enjoyed your experience with us and will come back next year. Also a big thank you to all the family and friends who came to support the show and all the competitors, i hope you all enjoyed the show we put on and will return to support us next year, or maybe its inspired some of you to have a go and be on stage next year.

big louie, the 1st timers class was a tremendous standard and you looked very good, well done on your placing, after 1st timers the next stage is novice if you want to compete in that class you dont have to go straight in to misters. Are you going to the brits? if so i will see you there.

once again many thanks to everyone, Mike.


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

thank u fit1 its was an amazing experience for me and my wife i wont be entering the british finals this year as i have other family commitments and never expected to place so high. it realy has been a life changing experience and im now a lot more focused on what i want from my training ie competeing and cant wait for next year now. realy think ian will do us welsh boys proud up in southport


----------

